# A Couple More of my Famous Freebies !! LOL



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Since falling "in love" with my new Concours Car Care and Gliptone products, I have a few more little bits to give away to my good mates of DW

As always, first one to say on this thread that they want something from the list gets it.

*Only one item per member though. *
Items are FREE in every way and I will even cover the postage 

So, I have to give away......

Brand New Unused 1 Litre Bottle of Auto Finesse Imperial Concentrate - GONE
200ml of Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner ( not in original bottle )
400ml of Autoglym Rubber Cleaner ( not in original bottle ) - GONE
500ml of a Liquid Wax, Good stuff but not in original bottle and I have no idea what make it is, although I think it may be Megs. GONEPoorboys Polish with Sealant, 95% full - GONE
Poorboys Polish with Carnauba Blue 95% full GONE
Poorboys Pro Polish 90% full - GONE
Poorboys Liquid Nattys Wax 60% full GONE
600ml of Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner, Ready to Use but not in original bottle. GONE

I will not take any money at all for any of this, but if anyone wants to insist I take something for it, please send a donation to the DW charity, not to me 

Cheers guys


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

400ml of Autoglym Rubber Cleaner Please


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

can i take the AF imperial concentrate mate.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> 400ml of Autoglym Rubber Cleaner Please


Its yours mate, please PM me your address


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

can i take Poorboys Polish with Sealant please


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> can i take the AF imperial concentrate mate.


Its yours mate, please PM me your address


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

**caz** said:


> can i take Poorboys Polish with Sealant please


Its yours mate, please PM me your address


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Poorboys pro polish pretty please


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

matty_206 said:


> Poorboys pro polish pretty please


Its yours mate, please PM me your address


----------



## johnyoung1991 (Oct 14, 2008)

Poor boys pro polish please?


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Imperial wheel cleaner please


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Can I have the 600ml of Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner?

It's just for the fancy black bubble wrap envelope it will come packed in :lol:


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Poorboys Liquid Nattys Wax 60% full please


----------



## johnyoung1991 (Oct 14, 2008)

Uh noo too late could I please have caruba blue please ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes to all of the above, please pm your addresses 

( Tips, someone has already taken the wheel cleaner, but I have two lots of this so I can send it to both of you  )


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Poorboys Polish with Carnauba Blue 95% full

PLEASEEEEE, its the only thing missing from my poorboys collection  

But guy above me has first dibs


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes to all of the above, please pm your addresses
> 
> ( Tips, someone has already taken the wheel cleaner, but I have two lots of this so I can send it to both of you  )


Brilliant stuff, cheers my man :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jayme_ said:


> Poorboys Polish with Carnauba Blue 95% full
> 
> PLEASEEEEE, its the only thing missing from my poorboys collection
> 
> But guy above me has first dibs


sorry mate, already gone.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

PM'd. Mark your a very nice man!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Could I have the liquid wax please Mark?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

You've gotta be quick here


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I was too busy googling the difference between AF Imperial Concentrate & AF Imperial wheel cleaner and nearly lost out on both!

The :newbie:'s are grabbing everything here!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> *I was too busy googling the difference between AF Imperial Concentrate & AF Imperial wheel cleaner and nearly lost out on both!*
> The :newbie:'s are grabbing everything here!


:lol:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tips said:


> I was too busy googling the difference between AF Imperial Concentrate & AF Imperial wheel cleaner and nearly lost out on both!
> 
> The :newbie:'s are grabbing everything here!


wouldn't say I'm a newbie lol, just quick and know i wanted to try this stuff out. after running out of the RTU stuff.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nokia said:


> Could I have the liquid wax please Mark?


All yours mate, pm me your address

Just the AG Acid Free Wheel Cleaner left, any takers ??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol:


Take first, ask questions later - is the lesson learned here folks


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Keep an eye out later today, I may have some more bits to give away, but I am still at work just now and cant remember what else I have got !!

Will not be home until about 10pm tonight though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> wouldn't say I'm a newbie lol, just quick and know i wanted to try this stuff out. after running out of the RTU stuff.


I wouldn't class you as one either, I guess we are all newbies of one kind or another - you never stop learning in this game :thumb:


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Can i have 200ml of Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner ( not in original bottle )


Thank You


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

zedf said:


> Can i have 200ml of Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner ( not in original bottle )
> 
> Thank You


All yours mate, pm me your address

ALL ITEMS NOW TAKEN

But keep an eye out tonight around 10pm as I may have some more stuff to put on here, but sadly I will be stuck at work til about 10pm tonight !


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Will not be home until about 10pm tonight though


10pm tonight - I'll be doing this.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Can we have more from the next one?? :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gordon says ..


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Can we have more from the next one?? :lol:


Yep 

Although dont be too dissapointed, as I dont think the rest of the stuff will be as good as whats been in this thread - it will be little bits and pieces


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tips said:


> Gordon says ..


Exactly  And it turns out there is such thing as free car detailing stuff :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Exactly  And it turns out there is such thing as free car detailing stuff :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Yep
> 
> Although dont be too dissapointed, as I dont think the rest of the stuff will be as good as whats been in this thread - it will be little bits and pieces


You're doing a great deed sir


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Exactly  And it turns out there is such thing as free car detailing stuff :lol:


Zing :lol:

See you at 10pm


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tips said:


> Zing :lol:
> 
> See you at 10pm


First to post wins?? :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Put me in this one, Tips, What are you going to give me :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Put me in this one, Tips, What are you going to give me :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


>


Name, Tips the legend


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn, i'm always late for the good stuff  I'd have loved the Poorboys Polish with Carnauba Blue, it's great stuff and would've given it to a friend who i was raving about it to. 

But again, very very kind of you to do this Mark. It's actually made me smile for the first time today lol.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like I am going to be working most of the night tonight, so will pop the rest of the stuff I have on here tomorrow evening


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Once again - thanks for letting us know otherwise this would have been me tonight.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> Once again - thanks for letting us know otherwise this would have been me tonight.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Legend, always nice to see things like this!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

dave-g said:


> Legend, always nice to see things like this!


 - Always happy to help wherever I can


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Tips said:


>


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have any of the acid free wheel cleaner left can I have some please?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mattey h said:


> If you have any of the acid free wheel cleaner left can I have some please?


Will take a look later mate to see what I have got.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick update for everyone, I have packed all this stuff up and hope to get it all in the post by Wednesday or Thursday as thats the next time I am not going to be working.

So you will all have the stuff before the weekend


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic stuff Mark, thanks for the updates, very considerate of you :thumb:


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

If there is any of the 200ml of Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner ( not in original bottle ) pppplease


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update mark! Brilliant stuff! Very much appreciated


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

All items posted today folks, so should be with you all either tomorrow or Thursday 

I am off work tomorrow, so I will take a look to see what other bits I have which are no longer needed, and will pop these on here tomorrow night


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> More freebies!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

More freebies!


----------



## DavidN (Apr 3, 2012)

I would like to say im a bit gutted i didnt get anything for free, but im not. your a top man and thats really kind giving away your gear! When my detailing business makes more than the piddly pennies it does now, i would aspire to offer loads of free stuff! its what makes the world go round!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Look forward to my pack  thanks mark.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Justgot my AF imperial concentrate from mrs posty  nice packing mark :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Mark

Just got my Imperial Wheel Cleaner 600ml in a 1 litre concentrate bottle - is it pre-diluted already or concentrate?

Unfortunately the bottle leaked, so I couldn't save any of that fantastic black bubble wrapping, but thank you for the kind gesture. :thumb:

Tips


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Just got my Imperial Wheel Cleaner 600ml in a 1 litre concentrate bottle - is it pre-diluted already or concentrate?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, it was a nightmare to try and wrap well enough to ensure no leaks. Have you still got plenty or has the lot leaked ?

Its ready to use mate and already diluted.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Sorry mate, it was a nightmare to try and wrap well enough to ensure no leaks. Have you still got plenty or has the lot leaked ?
> 
> Its ready to use mate and already diluted.


Hi Mark - it leaked so much that Royal Mail re-sealed the package in a see through plastic zip lock bag with a sincere apology notice saying I could report this and fill out a 'damaged fault claim form'.

The package was full of foam and blue liquid sloshing around. I've measured 150 ml of solution that I can still use. :thumb: Upon closer inspection, the problem seems to be with the spray head - ho hum.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained I say, so thanks for sending it to me, I've got some product to try out:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi Mark - it leaked so much that Royal Mail re-sealed the package in a see through plastic zip lock bag with a sincere apology notice saying I could report this and fill out a 'damaged fault claim form'.
> 
> The package was full of foam and blue liquid sloshing around. I've measured 150 ml of solution that I can still use. :thumb: Upon closer inspection, the problem seems to be with the spray head - ho hum.
> 
> Nothing ventured, nothing gained I say, so thanks for sending it out, and I've got some product to try out:thumb:


Sorry mate. If I had more I would send you some more


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Sorry mate. If I had more I would send you some more


Oh that's OK buddy, at least I've got some product to try out, thanks for all your help with this. :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mark i am absolutely gob smacked at your generosity.....do you even pay the delivery charges for them all? I'd feel guilty taking it if i knew it was costing you money to send them all out


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> Mark i am absolutely gob smacked at your generosity.....do you even pay the delivery charges for them all? I'd feel guilty taking it if i knew it was costing you money to send them all out


Thanks mate, I do pay the postage costs, but its not a problem as I get a good rate from the local couriers I often use so it does not cost much to send.

It makes me happy knowing I am helping other people out


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone who has you as a friend is a lucky person...

I read the thread about the detail you did on the car in your profile picture.......you are a very kind guy!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> Anyone who has you as a friend is a lucky person...
> 
> I read the thread about the detail you did on the car in your profile picture.......you are a very kind guy!


Thanks mate, thats nice of you to say that and I appreciate that


----------



## jimk04 (Mar 9, 2012)

Saint....not many left like you Mark!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

jimk04 said:


> Saint....not many left like you Mark!


Tell that to my Mrs....... she thinks I am a right nightmare sometimes :lol:

Thanks mate  :thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

if there ag wheel cleaner is left ill take it off you?


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Mark, out of curiosity how do you package bottles and what not?

Contemplated trying to sell some products however never been sure how best to parcel any bottles with spray heads etc.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AJ02 said:


> Hey Mark, out of curiosity how do you package bottles and what not?
> 
> Contemplated trying to sell some products however never been sure how best to parcel any bottles with spray heads etc.


I always use brown parcel tape to tape up the lids of the bottles and triggers. Then I place the bottle in a black bubblewrap large envelope, fold it over and place it in another black bubblewrap envelope.

This is usually enough to protect it, but sadly not always - I have sent probably well over 200 parcels in this way and in all those I think I have had 2 small leakages and one rather big leakage 

But ( touch wood ) I would say 99% of the parcels I send get to their destination safe and sound doing it this way.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

brobbo said:


> if there ag wheel cleaner is left ill take it off you?


Sorry mate, this has gone


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

darn it too late lol


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

I received a postcard from royal mail yesterday I'm presuming for package from your kind self! Will be picking up Monday from them! Thank you very much!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Mark is the most giving person and would give anything to help anyone.

I would personally like to thank the guy for his gestures to the public of DW and myself.

Mark you are one of a kind and we are lucky to have you on here.

It makes others smile who like to detail and want to try stuff who dont have alot of money.

THE MAN IS A LEGEND. HIP HIP


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> I think Mark is the most giving person and would give anything to help anyone.
> 
> I would personally like to thank the guy for his gestures to the public of DW and myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Will mate, this is a really nice post and I really appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> i think mark is the most giving person and would give anything to help anyone.
> 
> I would personally like to thank the guy for his gestures to the public of dw and myself.
> 
> ...


+1 !!


----------

